# Problems with wireless connectivity

## BrummieJim

Hello,

I've got intel 4965 wireless card in my gentoo laptop and I use Network Manager to connect to my AP. The signal always comes up as five-bars, and my other two computers connect (linux atheros running wicd and windows 7 on a new dell laptop) and work fine, but although my gentoo laptop, connects (eventually) gets an IP and I can ping the router (Netgear WNDR3700 with Backfire OpenWRT) and it continually drops packets, with only about 1 in 7 on average getting through. As I carry the laptop downstairs, the connection dramatically improves and is fine , even though I'm only ten feet (vertically) from by starting position.

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas I could try to rectify this please?

James

----------

## BrummieJim

Ah, I've found out there's a new version of the drivers iwlagn? Does anyone know of a good migration path? My lspci is as follows,

```

Module                  Size  Used by

aes_generic            26636  3 

coretemp                5806  0 

hwmon                   1766  1 coretemp

bnep                    8639  0 

rfcomm                 30295  0 

nvidia              12104968  42 

uvcvideo               54083  0 

btusb                  10888  1 

bluetooth             119072  5 bnep,rfcomm,btusb

videodev               71612  1 uvcvideo

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     6790  1 videodev

arc4                    1385  2 

iwl4965               106252  0 

iwl_legacy             55687  1 iwl4965

mac80211              198815  2 iwl4965,iwl_legacy

snd_hda_codec_idt      52666  1 

snd_hda_intel          20242  2 

snd_hda_codec          61696  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

sdhci_pci               8242  0 

sdhci                  18626  1 sdhci_pci

i2c_i801                8074  0 

i2c_core               21863  3 nvidia,videodev,i2c_i801

mmc_core               67440  1 sdhci

sky2                   41191  0 

snd_pcm                69620  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17493  1 snd_pcm

snd                    53706  9 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

cfg80211              147181  3 iwl4965,iwl_legacy,mac80211

snd_page_alloc          6877  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

Thanks,

James[/quote]

----------

## Gusar

iwlagn (now iwlwifi actually) is for newer chips. For yours, iwl4965 is the correct driver. I'm not aware of any current issues with it, so I can only give a generic suggestion to try wireless-compat.

----------

## BrummieJim

I'm sorry I've not heard of wireless-compat, and it doesn't seem to be in portage?

----------

